# Anime loves! Manga Loves!



## angelsinthewindow (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey! I created this thread for people to just get together and talk about anime and manga that they watch or even things close to anime. I don't want aguments about which anime is better and all that and respect the people around you please!!!

Please also quote your comments to the people you are talking to if you are answering a spasific one! Thanks!


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Aug 27, 2008)

HEY! Has anyone ever heard of a anime show called Wolf's Rain? I think its so cool! About wolves that show themselves as humans to protect themselves!!! Its so kawaii! I love Kiba and Toboe!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 27, 2008)

Anime: Samurai Champloo and Ergo Proxy.

Manga: Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro and Bleach

All are very good and awesome.


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Aug 27, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Anime: Samurai Champloo and Ergo Proxy.
> 
> Manga: Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro and Bleach
> 
> All are very good and awesome.


I like Ergo Proxy, its really well done and with the english dub the sound of there voices go well with what I thought they would sound like


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 27, 2008)

What did you do, just make a list of animes that you've personally seen?

Yeah, I haven't seen/don't like anything on that list.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 27, 2008)

dito...

But know much more then them. If you want a real poll, you HAVE to put things like Pokemon, Digimon etc, all this japanese child series in it.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 27, 2008)

where is the bleach option?  i need mah bleach ^_^


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, some of these series are ancient (not that I mind; I prefer older titles in general).

I love Utena. I bought a Rose Sigil (duellist) ring on ebay, even... D:


----------



## Shouden (Aug 27, 2008)

Ghost in the Shell should be listed as well. I am surprised it's not. That and Inuyasha


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 27, 2008)

Fav anime - Naruto

Fav manga - probably Full Metal Alchemist (I've only read like 2 mangas...)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 27, 2008)

My favorite is Fullmetal Alchemist, Death Note was good too. I've seen a little of Wolf's Rain, and from what I can tell it's pretty good. I personally like Ouran High School Host Club, but it's definitely not for everyone.


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Aug 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What did you do, just make a list of animes that you've personally seen?
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen/don't like anything on that list.


They would only let me do place 10 up there so I just picked some that I have downloaded, actually I don't care for some of them.


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Aug 28, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> My favorite is Fullmetal Alchemist, Death Note was good too. I've seen a little of Wolf's Rain, and from what I can tell it's pretty good. I personally like Ouran High School Host Club, but it's definitely not for everyone.


So cool! I like The Host Club too! Its one of thoughs fun energetic shows! Death Note was good though I haven't seen the Japanese dub of it yet.


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 28, 2008)

My favorite anime's are Trigun, Wolf's Rain, Death Note, Code Geass, and Outlaw Star


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 28, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> Outlaw Star



YES

GOD YES


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What did you do, just make a list of animes that you've personally seen?
> 
> Yeah, I haven't seen/don't like anything on that list.



*forces David to watch Wolf's Rain like a REAL furry*


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2008)

Favorite anime: Strawberry Panic (It's trashy and I love it)

Manga: Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~ or Tokyo Mew Mew.


I am a yuri addict....also, my fave non yuris:
Anime: Haruhi no Yuutso (The Melancholy of Haruhi)

Manga: Godchild

*Hanazawa: *Marry me. I'll be Andy. You can be Utena.


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Sep 5, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> YES
> 
> GOD YES


I never saw that one yet


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Sep 5, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Favorite anime: Strawberry Panic (It's trashy and I love it)
> 
> Manga: Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~ or Tokyo Mew Mew.
> 
> ...


I like The Melancholly of Haruhi! Its really funny


----------



## NiChan (Sep 5, 2008)

From that list in the poll alone, I like "Revolutionary Girl Utena"

My favorite anime series would be "Black Jack", and for manga it would be "Berserk".

However, I did get a good laugh from watching the "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Superman Legend" anime which was a 2 OVA episode series based on the 80's-90's toon designs. It was so bad that it's hilarious. XD


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 6, 2008)

very glad that you didn't not put "Inuyasha," "Code Geass," or "Gundam 00"

Shaman King
One Piece
Excel Saga
Full Metal Panic
Full Metal Alchemist
Fairy Tail
Groove Adventures Rave
Trigun
Eureka Seven
FLCL
TTGL
MSA Abenobashi
Yu Yu Hakusho
Samurai Champloo
CCS
Tsubasa Chronicles
xxxHolic
Legal Drug
Digimon
I probably have more but I can't think of anymore at the moment


----------



## khurynn (Sep 8, 2008)

well I discovered Wolf's Rain recently and it's my new obsession.  Actually I found out about it when I was looking around for fursuit pics online and saw a poster of it on the wall in the background in someone's apt.  So thanks to whoever that was I guess  But then again my only exposure to anime is Princess Mononoke (loved it) and one episode of Hyper Police, which practically drove me insane, and not really in a good way


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Sep 12, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> very glad that you didn't not put "Inuyasha," "Code Geass," or "Gundam 00"
> 
> Shaman King
> One Piece
> ...


I know most of thoughs titles..... they seem really cool


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/791995/


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 13, 2008)

some of the ones i loved and saw start to finish
cowboy bebop (i love ed)
outlaw star
gundam wing
fullmetal alchemist (LOVE)
blue sub 6 
wolf's rain (last half disturbs me)
.hack//sign (ending was kinda lame)
coughDBZhackcoughspit
death note (ryuk rules)
fruits basket
fooly cooly (south park reference = win)
slayers (and slayers next but have not seen all of slayers tri)

ones i liked but only kinda watched tidbits of or gave up on finishing
inu yasha (gave up, too long, too many filler episodes)
naruto
blue gender 
negima
ranma 1/2
bleach 
one piece
esclaflone (i wanna see the rest but the series got dropped on TV and DVDs are expensive)

New ones i am watching and LOVE
code geas
Moribito: Guardian of the Spirit (i am so hooked on this one, really high quality work)


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 13, 2008)

There was a labor day pokemon marathon on Cartoon Network.

Guess what I did labor day.

Revenge of Darkrai is the shit.


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 16, 2008)

Eee! Yay, anime. ^.^

My favorite anime are (in no particular order):
Cardcaptor Sakura
Eureka seveN
Trigun
Outlaw Star
Fruits Basket (I LOVE KYOU!!!!)
.hack//SIGN
Beat to Death Dokuro-chan (hilarious and bloody.  )
Gundam Seed

Right now, I'm reading Tsubasa. I plan to watch the anime, but not until I finish reading it. I love it to bits! â™¥

There are plenty of others that I've forgotten to mention... but I'm tired. ;p


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Sep 16, 2008)

Thoughs are so cool!


----------



## WolfAngel (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go with just two:

Saber Marionette J 
DNA2


----------



## WhiteHowl (Sep 18, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> There was a labor day pokemon marathon on Cartoon Network.
> 
> Guess what I did labor day.
> 
> Revenge of Darkrai is the shit.


How was it really? I enjoyed every pokemon movie, (w/exception of that crappy mirage thing) but never watched this one because it couldn't hook me in the first 2 minutes, which is odd because something as spastic as pokemon should hook me in instantly. At which point did the movie start getting interesting? I'm not being sarcastic, I actually want to know at to what point to skip to, to actually see someone doing... something.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

My favorite anime and manga of all time HAS to be Berserk.

Great dark, disturbing, violent story with interesting characters that actually go somewhere, it's not one of those animes where the characters are always the same look and personality no matter what happens, this is an amazing anime and manga, if you can bare with the horrible violence it has sometimes it has a really amazing plot and really great characters.


----------



## Year_of_the_Fox (Sep 19, 2008)

most of the ones I like aren't listed

Pokemon
Gravitation
Foxy Lady
Free Colar Kingdom
Loveless
Tenchi Muyo
Tenchi Universe
Tenchi in Tokyo
Excel Saga
Cowboy Bebop
Mobile Suit Gundam
..amongst others..


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 19, 2008)

.Hack//Sign
.Hack//XXXX
.Hack//G.U.+
Wolf's Rain
Ruruoni Kenshin
Trigun
Cowboy Bebop
Bleach
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Outlaw Star
S-Cry-ed
Samurai Champloo
Pokemon
Yu-gi-oh
Eureka 7
Tales of Symphonia (Its was only 4 episodes)
Naruto
Hellsing
Cyborg 009
Kikiader
Gundam Wing
G-Gundam
Gundam Seed
Code Geuss: Lelouche and the rebellion
Liar Game
Case Closed
Bobobo
Ragnarok
Love Hina
Inuyasha
Dragonball
Dragonball Z
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Trinity Blood
Blood+
FLCL
Ghost in the Shell: Stand alone complex
Ghost in the Shell: 2nd Gig
Big O
Lupin III
Yu Yu Hakusho
Zatch Bell
... I know I have more but thats whats off the top of my head.


----------



## angelsinthewindow (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow! Getting a long list here!


----------



## Bone-head (Oct 6, 2008)

Perhaps I'm the only one that remembers a three to four part anime called Blue Submarine No.6, I thought it was amazing and in had aquatic anthros in it fighting to eliminate mankind.

But when it gets down to it, my favorites as are as follow; Fullmetal Alchemist, Outlaw Star, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Desert Punk, and the first few seasons of Dragon Ball Z... I just thought that going super saiyan was stupid...


----------



## Madness (Oct 6, 2008)

In no specific order:
Mobile Fighter G-Gundam.
Gaogaigar.
Full Metal Alchemist.
Detonator Orgun.
Evangelion.
Bubblegum Crisis. (The original not 2040)
Gun X Sword.
Bleach.
Robotech.
Nadesico.
Yeah in case you havent noticed i love my Giant Robots.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 6, 2008)

Hellsing.

As in, the manga and the OVA series, not the crappy TV show.


----------



## X (Oct 6, 2008)

elfin lied. 

rated R for:
*BLOOD AND VIOLENCE!!11*


----------



## Hackfox (Oct 6, 2008)

No FMA? for shame...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 6, 2008)

Damnit furries, go watch Casshern SINS.

It's a nice break from your typical shounen anime!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 6, 2008)

I totally overdid it with my list...


----------



## Lukar (Oct 6, 2008)

I like all sorts of anime and manga. ^^ The only ones I can think of right now, though, are...

- +Anima
- .hack//Roots
- .hack//SIGN
- .hack//Legend of the Twilight
- Wolf's Rain
- Bleach
- Naruto (End of part one, and most of part two)
- Death Note (I LOVE YOU RAITO-KUN. <3)
- Pokemon Adventures
- Wolf & Spice


----------



## moogle (Oct 6, 2008)

my anime be tenchi muyo! even tho its not on anymore T.T


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm not big into anime, butâ€¦

FLCL
Paranoia Agent
Neon Genesis Evangelion (Not for the "deep" story; I dig robots and violence!)
Wolf's Rain
Eureka seveN
Lupin the Third
Dragon Ball Z
FullMetal Alchemist
IGPX


----------



## John Wolf (Oct 9, 2008)

I like Wolf's Rain Series, very good storyline and the characters are cool.


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 9, 2008)

The ones I did reread/rewatch...which means it worth watching again...
Anime
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Digimon
DragonDrive
Wolf's Rain
Juu-oh-sei
Trinity Blood
Legendz
there're others good ones too, but not worth rewatching, due to uncomplicated story line, details and such...

For manga...
Fairy tails
Rave Master
Tsubasa Reservior Chronicle
FMA
Kakekyou Hitman Reborn
Mirai Nikki
...that's all I did reread...


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 9, 2008)

Manga:

Gon
Legends
Frontline

Anime:

*Series:*
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist
Hellsing
Elfin Lied
*OVA:*
Afro Samurai
Puni Puni Poemi
FLCLMacross Zero
*Movies:*
Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies
Princess Mononoke
Blood: The Last Vampire
Akira
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust

I like Naruto as well, but It has sssooo  many fillers, the only thing that keeps me going is actually because of the strong and deep bio's that many characters have.
And oh btw, the legends and frontline manga are based on the warcraft and starcraft games.


----------



## Journey (Oct 9, 2008)

+anima is a Manga I resently found and really like.  I think it might be cool to see it as an anime evenchaly but after seeing some of the resent stuff thats gone from manga to anime maybe I'm glad it's still a manga


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 10, 2008)

My favorite? This:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wblFGSaA9M8&fmt=18

Runners up:
Fullmetal Alchemist (it's coming back!)
Cowboy Bebop
.Hack
Gundam Wing
FLCL
Paranoia Agent
Digimon (all seasons)
Pokemon
Anything else Shonen Jump (with the one exception of Naruto)


----------



## VulpinePilot (Oct 10, 2008)

my anime collection is bigger than any of my friends' are.
*Cowboy Bebop* is the first anime I owned, and it is STILL my favourite. And it always will be.

I only feel the need to state my favourite, not just ones I like because that list will be long, and I'm sure I'll forget some of them.

I was Kiba at NDK (local anime con)
http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/228/webimg1086wk9.jpg


----------



## pheonix (Oct 11, 2008)

I love .Hack, Rurouni Kenshin, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, and Ghost in the shell. I know there's more but I can't name them all, the list would be to long.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 11, 2008)

Wolf's Rain, even though the manga and anime had completely different story plots/endings.
Elfin Lied, most fucked up anime I've seen in a while.
Hellsing, favorite vampire anime.
Hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star, I'm happy they're decently dubbing the original series.
Deathnote, my friend lent me the live action movie I've yet to watch.

I used to like Inuyasha, until the ridiculous fillers and inappropriate death rattle they called an ending. However I heard the manga goes on after that point.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 11, 2008)

I recommend Mnemosyne for anyone who likes breasts lesbian sex an awesome story and violence.

It's seriously amazing and I can't stop watching it. The main character actually acts like a normal human being. 
Well....when she's not reversing the whole "dying" process.

Edit: And Lucky Star. I'm about to make an AMV of both shows just to be hilarious.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 12, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Wolf's Rain, even though the manga and anime had completely different story plots/endings.
> Elfin Lied, most fucked up anime I've seen in a while.
> Hellsing, favorite vampire anime.
> Hokuto no Ken/Fist of the North Star, I'm happy they're decently dubbing the original series.
> ...


InuYasha ended a couple of months ago, finally, and the ending was meh and Rumiko should now officially start taking smart sanity happy she needs to take pills of some sort to get the garbage out of her system and make something good like Ramna 1/2 again.


----------



## Ship-Wreck (Oct 12, 2008)

deathnote, boys over flowers, about 5 million others. XD i love anime/manga


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 12, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Elfin Lied, most fucked up anime I've seen in a while.



Then you havent seen Ichi the killer.


----------

